# 1955 MW Hawthorne DeLuxe



## Evans200 (Nov 13, 2016)

Some assembly required. Batteries not included!
Actually one 6 volt lantern battery in the tank powers everything. Sealed beam Delta headlight, brake light, tail light, turn signals, and horn. Turn signals light, but don't flash. Still have to figure that out, and the horn is still a mystery, but the rest works fine. Spent the day degreasing, buffing, polishing, re-greasing everything. Very little Evaporust needed on this one, I'm very fortunate. New tires will be here on Thursday,as well as new "Hawthorne" tank decals, very anxious. Complicated bike, but very nice shape, and a pleasure to work on. I'm 99% sure it's a 55 and made by Snyder. Under the bottom bracket is stamped "55EH". Serial number is on the left dropout: "A146507" if anyone can send me the page from the Montgomery Ward 55 regular catalog or 54 Christmas catalog, I'd be very grateful. Also any tips on getting the turn signals to flash, thanks.  Hope you enjoy the project pics!


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 13, 2016)

OMG what a sweet ride Oh and it's not even red in color that's even better.


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 13, 2016)

If you want you can put in flasher bulbs and they will work as long as when the switch is working both  right and left turn signals  independently  . I have gotton  two western flyer Supers to work this way .see if the flasher fuse isn't working they will just stay on so my little hard ware store had them in stock so tried and they work great . Hope this helps . Nice bike .


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 13, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> OMG what a sweet ride Oh and it's not even red in color that's even better.



I read that the brown metallic was a 55 only color. Pics don't do it justice, very deep for 60 years old!


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 13, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> If you want you can put in flasher bulbs and they will work as long as when the switch is working both  right and left turn signals  independently  . I have gotton  two western flyer Supers to work this way .see if the flasher fuse isn't working they will just stay on so my little hard ware store had them in stock so tried and they work great . Hope this helps . Nice bike .



Terry, that's great info. They sell a screw in flashlight type bulb that flashes?  Please, if possible, post a link or more info on those bulbs. Thanks! Al


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Al they are flashlight bulbs . Just have to be good for those big batteries .  when they are turned on as they warm up they begin to flash .they can say flasher or blinker same thing


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 13, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> Hi Al they are flashlight bulbs . Just have to be good for those big batteries .  when they are turned on as they warm up they begin to flash .they can say flasher or blinker same thing



I'll check my local ACE tomorrow. Local Radio Shack is history. Check Home Depot as well. Great idea, thanks Terry.


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 13, 2016)

Your welcome , you know your good to go when they pull out the flashlight builb display and looks like it did back in the 60s.lol.  Yes they are the screw in type


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 13, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> Your welcome , you know your good to go when they pull out the flashlight build display and looks like it did back in the 60s.lol.  Yes they are the screw in type



Struck out on line so far. If I say P L E E E Z do you think you could lead me to your local store??  Thanks, Al


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 13, 2016)

call me I'm driving I can help better that way


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 13, 2016)

Pm #


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Terry. Unfortunately my local ACE doesn't have any old bulb stock, BUT I got lucky on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331993163364?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jungleterry (Nov 13, 2016)

Yep those are them ,


----------



## jason morton (Nov 14, 2016)

Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 14, 2016)

jason morton said:


> Can't wait to see it all done.



Me too! Tires should arrive Thursday. Hope to go riding soon after and post some pics here!


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 17, 2016)

Neat new bike Al.  Good luck with riding it this weekend.....talking rain and snow in MI.  Too bad you can't get it on the road today, supposed to be near 70!.

Mike


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 18, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Neat new bike Al.  Good luck with riding it this weekend.....talking rain and snow in MI.  Too bad you can't get it on the road today, supposed to be near 70!.
> 
> 
> mickeyc said:
> ...


----------



## stezell (Nov 18, 2016)

Great looking bike!


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 18, 2016)

stezell said:


> Great looking bike!



Thanks! Should be done tomorrow.


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 19, 2016)

jason morton said:


> Can't wait to see it all done.



Can you post pics of them flashing. I think we all would like to see that.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 19, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> Can you post pics of them flashing. I think we all would like to see that.



I'd like to post a video, but the last video I posted got deleted, so I don't know if videos are allowed. If not pics for sure. Been working on the bike since 6 AM today, should be done in a couple hours!


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 19, 2016)

DONE*
(*almost)
Got 'er all finished up this morning. Cold and raining today, so work completed in the living room. Then, on the maiden run down the hallway, the chain snapped on me! So, that's next on the "wanted" list, lol.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 19, 2016)

No video, sorry.


----------

